

Firefox OS developer preview - sauravt
http://sauravtom.com/firefoxOS/

======
valarauca1
Could you adjust your CSS (I believe)?

[http://i.imgur.com/pCSbgwm.png](http://i.imgur.com/pCSbgwm.png) Firefox
28.0.1 Windows 7 x86_64

